# scared of heights? What to do?



## CamoChick30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey all. I feel kinda silly posting this, but it is a real concern for me. So I never knew I was scared of heights until my boyfriend tried to put me in a hang on tree stand 25 ft up. I made it up the screw in steps about 20 feet and I literally couldn't go higher- thought I was going to have a panic attack. 

So we tried his climber. That didn't work out too well either. He took me out the day before season opened so I could try it and for some reason, I just can't get the hang of it. The bottom dropped out on me and I fell but luckily I had harnessed myself in on my climb up, so I dangled there for a bit until my boyfriend came to push the bottom back up enough for me to touch. Needless to say, it freaked me out even more about being in a tree and I was also extremely bruised on the underside of each arm. 

Next we tried another of our hang on stands thats only about 15 feet up and I did okay getting into that but it literally took me an hour and half of being in the stand to calm down my breathing and for my hands to stop sweating. 

The last 2 times we've gone out, I've just brushed myself in against a tree on the ground without a blind. 

Any thoughts/help/tips on what to do? Is anyone else having this same problem?


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

don't go as high. my stands are usally 10-12 feet high. i see no sence in going higher. if you feel the need to get higher i would start working your way up. this might take some time but start off low and get abit high as you get more comfortable. not sure where you hunt but maybe try a ladder stand


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Try Ladder stand or climbing sticks that come in four ft sections but are nice and stable.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

baby steps...start low and work your way up...use a harness!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't feel silly CamoChick, I have the same problem with the lock-on stands. I CANNOT DO IT. I have tried several times even with the stacking sticks and I just can't climb into the stand. I have a meltdown while on them and I feel like I can't hold on anymore, especially with my hands being soaken wet! I usually cry because I am frustrated and scared. My poor husband just helps me down and I go get in a ladder stand. I can use the climbing stands very well, but I have to take my time. How were the foot straps on the climber? Sometimes I have a problem with my feet slipping out, but usually it's fine.

I am extremely scared of heights, but I can use the ladder and climbing stands if I feel secure. That's the only way! I wear a harness, so I am not as nervous while I'm up there.

I suggest you try a ladder stand. The climbing stands are all so different. Maybe you are using one that is really heavy or hard to climb with? I use a Summit and it is aluminum and very easy to use. Don't quit trying! Try different stuff if you can and you'll find a system that works for you!


----------



## ladydrake (Jul 14, 2010)

Have you thought of a ground blind? I'm scared of heights as well and I hunt out of a ground blind or brushed in against a tree. I haven't had any issues so far about deer seeing me, even with drawing my bow back. Just make sure your head and shoulder shape is blended in well with the background.


----------



## Graybeard62 (Jun 14, 2007)

My Darling wife was also afraid of heights, I bought her a Double Bull blind and made sure to brush it in and she was able to kill 
a lot of deer, turkeys, wild boar and Antelope. After a few years of hunting, she got her courage up and was able on occasion
to hunt out of a 10 ft ladder( I cut a 15ft stand to accomadate her). Just do what your comfortable with now and work your way up. And most of all enjoy yourself. Graybeard62


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm a big hairy dude and I have the same issue. I found that ladder stands worked the best for me if I have to be in the air. Don't feel bad about admitting there is a problem, it's not your fault it just happens to some people. Nothing wrong with staying on the ground either, alot safer. Concentrate on being the best ground hunter you can be.


----------



## hayde1313 (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't feel bad. I'm having the same issue as you. I'm afraid of heights and decided to try getting in a tree anyway. The first stand was a 30' lock on. I made it to the top, sat down on the seat and cried. Palms sweating, breathing hard, the whole nine! Then I tried a climber. I climbed about 7 ft up and was able after a few minutes to stand up and shoot a deer target. (I did really well too!) But, I was still terrified. I tried the 30' lock on again the following week and was able to climb into it without crying, but I was still scared. 
So, I guess it's a process. Keep trying. For now I'm hunting out of a ground blind until I can get more practice and feel better about it. Don't get discouraged, you're definitely not alone!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Dang ya'll need to leave these 30 footers alone...and the 20 footers...especially if you are scared there is no need to even try and make yourself climb that high!! I hate hangons, they don't make me feel safe at all!! I used to go climb into hangons that my husband had hung and I never did like them. If you can learn to use a climber you can control your height, start low, there is nothing wrong with that. I once had a climber so low my husband could reach the bottom of it from the ground, and I saw deer from it!! You should get a rope and tie the top and bottom together that way you don't loose the bottom part of the stand. If it were to slip down at least it won't go all the way to the bottom of the tree. I tie mine as to where I may not be making a big notch on each climb but if the bottom of the stand were to happen to fall I can reach it safely.

Just take baby steps, it is ok, and if you are not comfortable just hunt out of a blind, plenty of deer have been harvested out of blinds as well!!!

Take the time to learn and use the climber, you may need to adjust the foot straps to fit your boots. What kind of climber is it? I use a Summit Viper and won't even try another climber, it is not too heavy and I have everything on it adjusted to fit my size. I really feel that part is important, I have used my husbands climbers and have a horrible time with them because the bottom part has the boot holding straps adjusted to his size boots and that sucks. It makes it hard to climb when the stand isn't adjusted to your size. I know it may sound silly to the guys but it makes a HUGE difference in climbing a tree.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I am scared of heights too. I use to use a climber, tie the foot platform to upper platform with short rope so if it slips u can still reach it. I recently sold my climber though. I prefer ladderstands. They feel more secure to me. I have to have armrests and a folding shootin rail, I feel safer with rails around me. But my remington ladder stand is awsome. I just got home from a weekend of huntin. put in 15 hrs in stand in 2 days (one sit was in blind cuz wind was gustin 25 mph)..


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

I am a complete height wuss. I mostly hunt out of ladder stands. I love the secure feeling. If I have to hunt out of a lock on I prefer one where the steps go ABOVE the stand, not just to it. My biggest struggle/fear is climbing on and off the platforms. I also like stands that have more platform room. It is all about comfort and taking it at your pace. Good luck!!


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

I'm not scared of heights but I am afraid of some of the climbing sticks. The only ones that I have found that I like are the rapid rails because I can fit BOTH feet on each rail and I'm not worried about falling. I also bought a life line from hunters safety system that catches you if you fall while you climb. It works really well and I feel much more secure on those. My husband also has some older stands with the chain no the ratchet strap and I feel that those are more sturdy and feel safer to me. We have also gone to the hang on stands with 2 straps not one to make it more secure. I also agree with the height - 20 feet and up is a long way. I go about 15-17 foot up and have had no problems.


----------

